# Eating Unripe Honey



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The things the bees inoculate it with are beneficial things. Mostly forms of Lactose bacillus. If you eat it before it ferments it will be fine. If you like mead, you can wait a little while...


----------



## Tom Brueggen (Aug 10, 2011)

Is there an easy way to tell what level of fermentation it could be at? Or do I need special equipment. I would LOVE to make some mead, but I certainly don't have enough of the unripe honey to do that. I was just wondering if I could take what I do have and spread it on some toast. 

Does freezing honey have any affect on it's properties (other than the whole frozen thing). If I were to put those combs back in the hive, would the bees be able to take that honey back and make use of it?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Just because the honey is uncapped, not yet capped, does not mean it is unripe. Does it easily shake out of the comb? Why don't you simply let the bees take it and use it?


----------



## Tom Brueggen (Aug 10, 2011)

I think that is what I am going to do, just give it back to the bees. When I first cut it out, I took it out of the hive to prevent any potential robbing scenario. But I'd love to give it back to them now. I just posted a thread about it in the TBH forums. Check it out there and let me know. Thanks.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't see why you couldn't have left the comb inside the hive for the bees to deal w/ themselves. If they are strong enuf to defend their hive, robbing shouldn't be a problem. Are there other hives nearby or in the yard?


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

"...would the bees be able to take that [frozen] honey back and make use of it?..."

Uh, well, what about honey still in the hive after winter is over? Didn't that get frozen? 

Oh, just realized you're in Texas. Northern bees do just fine with "frozen" honey.


----------



## Tom Brueggen (Aug 10, 2011)

I just didn't want to take the risk of a robbery. No I only have the one hive, but it they were a package and I had just installed them a few weeks before I started having to cut out all the crooked comb. I'm sure they are strong enough now, I just didn't want to risk it.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

level of fermentation is told by how you walk after eating it.


----------

